# Tesla bounces back from coronavirus in China, sales up 450%



## caseyscompass (Apr 16, 2020)

https://www.autoblog.com/2020/04/15/tesla-china-sales-bounce-back/


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

This is not just a bounce back from coronavirus. It is coupled with actually getting Giga-China up and running.


----------

